# Torch Spacer



## cg 2005 (Mar 6, 2015)

Photo says all. Easy too adjust.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool, 
if the slag, dross has a habit of building up on the screws, try brass screws. Why not round off the bottom of the screws and flip them so the heads are upright for faster adjustment?


----------



## aliva (Apr 17, 2015)

Copper screws a even less prone dross and slag build up


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 18, 2015)

aliva said:


> Copper screws a even less prone dross and slag build up



I was thinking brass is a little harder than copper thus gliding better on base material. A smooth consistent pull= better cut quality.


----------

